

Meet Mikey. A better way to find things in your Gmail. - tushark
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mikey-for-gmail/pfbeimpckikjpnjhcbpikdjnelnblhnn

======
walesmd
As a Michael, that goes by Mike, I'm absolutely confident I speak for all
Mikes when I say, "I absolutely hate and despise the name of this product and,
should the sudden heat death of the universe strike during our lifetime, I
hope you stub your toe while staring directly into the sun."

~~~
svmehta
Thanks for the input Mike(y)!

------
anigbrowl
Excellent idea, very useful functionality. Name unfortunately made me think of
Microsoft Bob and/or Clippy, but I don't think that will be a barrier to
adoption.

------
boards2x
PRISM out, 3rd party apps (accessing/indexing your private communication) in?
Sounds crazy to me.

~~~
svmehta
Statement from Mikey the robot:

First, we have not joined any program that would give the U.S. government—or
any other government—direct access to our servers. Indeed, the U.S. government
does not have direct access or a “back door” to the information stored in our
data centers. We had not heard of a program called PRISM until yesterday.

In all seriousness though, give it a try, if you don't think it's useful just
shoot us an email and we'll wipe your data.

